# More Reds



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Well I got 5 more Reds so thats a total of 14 reds and 4 Ternetzis. The pack is looking better everyday.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ah cool man.going be a frenzy when feeding them.are you trying to get them to pair off?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

thePACK got it right. I'm trying to get a pair plus its really cool seeing a pack going at it. It's like a recreation of the wild. I also say them eat a 10"+ goldfish on Thursday. It was crazy; the big ternetzi was chomping away at the ass part of the fish and making a real big whole. Then when he was done this red swam inside this goldfish to the point were his head was being covered by the flaps of goldfishes sides. All you could see was this tail swinging back and forth; it looked like something from the movies. It makes be a bit nauseous and it was cool at the same time. So I had to add more into the picture.

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

any pics?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm lame, I try though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey smtt by chance did you get these 5 rbp from a guy in fremont?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Keep adding them. The more the better. Hell maybe soon you wont have to use your garbage disposal any more. 

-Kevin-


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

thePACK said:


> hey smtt by chance did you get these 5 rbp from a guy in fremont?


Why do you ask??? I did :rasp: They were very healthy. I know I spent to much but they were perfect. So your from around these parts?

SMTT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i was going to pick them up too.but the guy told me someone was going to see them last night.







actually i thought it was a good price for 5 that size .no shipping fee too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i live in san fran.














:veryangry:








hopefully you get a pair that be cool..i was going to do the same,good luck.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

If your looking for a pair maybe I'll sell one to you in the near future as soon as I get babies.


----------

